# d-leucomelas and d-azureus



## snakeguy99 (Mar 12, 2012)

Are dendrobates leucomelas and Dendrobates azureus known to intercross breed?


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

snakeguy99 said:


> Are dendrobates leucomelas and Dendrobates azureus known to intercross breed?





They are genetically similar enough that it suggests crossbreeding is possible,that being said they should never be kept together even if the enclosure is large enough(150+gallons).i personally think their matting calls are so differerent that they prob wouldnt attract to each other but the possibility is still there and any chance is too much.around here(dart frog community)we frown upon keeping any species with another.mainly because the stress that the frogs go through as well as pathogens different locals may carry.in short just a bad idea...


----------



## Epikmuffin (May 9, 2012)

yeah they do. somebody posted a picture of the cross-breed frog on Dendroboard sometimes ago.

I found it randomly through the search tool.


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

Epikmuffin said:


> yeah they do. somebody posted a picture of the cross-breed frog on Dendroboard sometimes ago.
> 
> I found it randomly through the search tool.




Can you attatch a link to where you found this pic?thanks


----------



## Epikmuffin (May 9, 2012)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/56352-oddball-cobalts-hybrids-rare-morph-2.html

http://terrariebutikken.com/grafik/hybrid3.jpg tinc/auratus cross


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Yes I think I've seen an old picture of a cross between them (kind of ugly, actually...) so don't keep them together so we don't end up with hybrids mixed in the hobby.
Bryan


----------



## Max2264 (Sep 2, 2012)

I actually had some cross breeds that I got when they were about 3-4 months old but just a week or two ago ( which would have been when they most likely could have began to mate) suddenly apart from my other Leucs which I know are pure leucomelas started to become slower and then one day they stopped eating so I tried to switch up their diet but that day they just died. So long story short they do exist and I was thinking that cross breeding could lead to health problems around the time of sexual maturity,and if anyone out there could help me like if you have had the same experience.


----------

